# Fishfinder repair?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have an Eagle unit that will not turn on, I think it's just a messed up power pin. Anyone know of anyone at all that works on them? Eagle will not touch them if they are over 3 years old.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Call Redmond Marine Electronics out in Destin, if not him try Alphatech in Destin.















*Alphatech Marine Electronic*


(850) 837-2810
124 Benning Dr, #5, Destin, FL 32541


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Redmond said they don't touch Eagle stuff....I looked at buying the same model I have now, the Seachamp 2000c and even though they are discontinued the cheapest one I can find is almost 900 bucks. Hell, I can go get a HDS unit for that. Pain in the A$$. No answer at alphatech, I'll try them again tomorrow.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an Eagle Seacharter 500 C DF, and i've had similar issues happen before. Does the screen darken from a grey color to black when the power button is pressed and held, got to look closely.

Also it can be, as easy as, just a faulty ground wire. Next, check your fuse holder and fuse to make sure they are good. Then, finally check for any corrosion where the red wire going to the fuse holder, check both sides of the fuse holder, connects to the wire leading to the transducer, and the same wire where it runs to get power. While checking that unplug the power/transducer wire in the back of machine, and then make sure all the gold pins are straight; i've had it where one pin got bent at one point when the plug was removed and reconnected.

Additionally, I'm running an Airmar thru-hull transducer 600W that are made for Lowrance units with our plotter. Seems to not loose bottom as much as the transom mount would on our boat; due to we have an outboard and trim tabs that caused a lot of bubbles.

What I did was remove one of our high speed water pick-ups that was connected to the raw water washdown, so that I would not have to drill any extra holes in the bottom. Then I connected the raw water washdown into the high speed pick-up for the livewell with a tee fitting. Then using telephone wire butt-connectors I cut the wire going to the transom mount transducer to get the individual wires separated, and pinned them to the right pins on the Lowrance fitting; finally used electrical tape to seal it. Works like a charm!

They do sell an adapter, but the sorry asses at Eagle do not pin for the water temp sensor built into the thru-hull transducer into the adapter; and I surely do not know why. Honestly, I think it's a don't step on Lowrance's toes kind of deal when you can just buy a Lowrance unit instead of an Eagle. Even though Eagle and Lowrance are sister companies. Those buggers didn't know who they were dealing with! I bypassed that little hiccup, and it works like a charm!!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I was an electronics technician in a former life and did marine electronics for a while. I'm not making any promises, but I can take a look at it. There are things you can check first. Do a visual inspection of the plug on the cable. Sometimes a copper sleeve on a female plug can get pushed in. The next thing to do is find a diagram of showing what pins your 12 volts is on and make sure that there is power actually getting to the unit. If all that checks out, it would be time to open up the FF and do a visual. Fuses external to equipment are there to protect the wiring, not the equipment, so some things have internal soldered in fuses. It would be easy to find as it would be the first thing your power wire would go to. If there is one, check it with a meter for continuity. Check out everything else for obvious signs that something is amiss. 

If you still haven't found the problem, we'll try to hunt down a schematic and go more in depth.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's what happened with it. During the off season, I left my perko on and power was running to the unit. The transducer/power cable got extremely corroded so I replaced the transducer and power cable. It appears the power pin in the unit has corroded and needs to be replaced. It's the only pin that has any signs of damage. There is power going to the unit but it will not turn on.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you feel comfortable taking it apart and trying something? I'm assuming you have the pin-out diagram so you can check the right pins. Once it's open, attach the plug and use a meter to check the inside for 12 volts. If it's not there, then you've just verified that the corroded pin is the offender. If it is there and the unit still won't turn on, refer to my last post. If you don't have them, you may want to get clip on meter leads. The ones in the link are just jumpers that you can clip to your normal leads and there are also clips like these that have the banana plug on the other end to plug right into the meter. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062624

I'm out of town for the next couple days so I'll help you as much as I can this way and if we can't get it figured out I should be able to take a look at Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

u have to buy 2, that way youll have one when the other is in the shop...makes no difference which brand


----------



## shamus (Jul 2, 2018)

*jimmy flynn*

i have the EAGLE MARK 500C FISH FINDER the screen comes on but its all fuzzy and cant see anything on it its driving me mad any help would be appreciated thanks


----------

